# Ränder glätten



## Luzie (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

ich arbeite noch nicht lang mit Photoshop.

Ich möchte jetzt einem eingescannten Logo, dessen Ränder ziemlich verfranzt sind, diese Ränder glätten. Ich versuche das jetzt schon seit einer geraumen Zeit mit Radiergummi und Pinsel. 

Gibt es nicht eine einfachere, weniger aufwendigere Methode?

Hier anzusehen
http://www.pts.info/images/did.gif


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. Dezember 2003)

Auswahr ertellen - am besten schätze ich über "Farbbereich auswählen" und dann die Auswahl verkleiner, bis es keine fransigen Kanten mehr gibt, überstehendes löschen.

Oder das Logo neu erstellen Pfadtool: Ist ja eine eifache , schlichte Form!


----------



## Luzie (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für Antwort. 

Der erste Hinweis hat schon Wirkung gehabt. Ich würde es auch gern nochmal neu machen, aber mit dem Pfadtool habe ich leider noch keine Erfahrung.   Aber ich denke, dat wird schon.


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

Probier mal ein wenig das Zeichenstift-Werkzeug (zum Pfade erstellen) aus, kannste nichts falsch machen.

Kleine Einweisung, Du setzt Deinen ersten Punkt irgendwo auf Deine Form (am besten an einem Eckpunkt) dann hälst Du die Maustaste gedrückt und ziehst eine Kurve, aber achte drauf, dass Du mit dem Werkzeug keine ganzen Kreise aufziehen kannst, noch nicht mal halbe Kreise, aber das wirst Du sehen.
Geh lieber mit kleinen Schritten voran. Übung macht den Meister  

Wenn Deine Kurve weiter in die selbe Richtung verlaufen soll, achte darauf, dass Du mit gedrückter Alt-Taste auf den letzten gesetzten Punkt klickst, wenn Du das nicht machst, nimmt die Kurve einen ganz anderen Verlauf, probiers aus.

Wenn Du Deinen Pfad fast fertig gestellt hast, klicke zum Schluß auf den ersten gesetzten Punkt, somit ist Dein Pfad dann geschlossen, danach klickst Du auf Pfade, wählst den Pfad aus und ziehst in unten auf das 3. Symbol von links (im Pfadkarteireiter) und schon hast Du von Deinem Pfad eine Auswahl erstellt.

Nun noch ne neue Ebene erstellen und die Fläche mit der gewünschten Farbe füllen und siehe da, keine Fransen mehr.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen und hab es nicht allzu unverständlich erklärt, wenn noch Fragen offen sind - posten.

So long


----------



## Luzie (19. Dezember 2003)

Hey,

vielen herzlichen Dank. 

Das werde ich natürlich ausprobieren.  Das Logo ist zwar jetzt fransenfrei, aber ich habe noch andere "fransige" Objekte, an denen ich mich versuchen kann.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------

